# n!faculty sucht neue Member (Teldrassil [H])



## Eyecatcha (27. November 2007)

Hallo ,

wir suchen noch aktive Leute für unsere Raids.

n!faculty ist nun schon längere Zeit erfolgreich in der eSports Szene vertreten und möchte seine Community erweitern.
Aus diesem Grunde lässt sich n!faculty auf den World of Warcraft-Sektor nieder und benötigt für 25er Raids noch Verstärkung.
Um euch und uns unnötige Arbeit abzunehmen, haben wir ein paar Grundvoraussetzungen aufgelistet, welche ihr erfüllen solltet,
um eine faire Chance bei uns zu haben:

Must have:
- ein funktionierendes Mikro
- ein Mindestalter von 16 Jahren
- die Motivation, als Teil einer Gemeinschaft die Gilde zu fördern und weiterzubringen
- die Bereitschaft, dich in eine Community einzugliedern
- eine gewisse Forumsaktivität, da wir diese als Kommunikationsader verwenden
- eine gute Klassenkenntnis und auch den nötigen Skill
- mit den Talenten und Skillungen eurer Klasse solltet ihr vertraut sein
- ihr müsst über Farmbereitschaft verfügen und habt im Optimalfall immer genug Selfbuffs (Pots, Flasks, Buff-Food) dabei
- ein Armory-Link zu deinem Charakter ist erwünscht. Wir wollen schließlich sehen was du an hast :O)
- Ihr solltet über Karazhan-Equip oder aufwärts verfügen

Was n!faculty euch bietet:

- Teil eines professionellen Clans zu sein
- einen Raidplatz und somit die Chance, aktiv am aktuellen Raidcontent teilnehmen zu können
- seriöse Umgebung mit engagierten Membern



Meldet euch doch einfach und bewerbt euch unter: http://faculty.vrmx.eu
Ich bin im Forum als Eyecatcher zu erreichen aber kommt doch einfach mal ingame vorbei
Können ja mal im TS ein bissl babbeln und gebe euch gerne Infos über uns. Gerne antworte ich auf Anfragen auch hier im Forum (bin bis ca 16 Uhr immer auf Arbeit )

*Gesucht werden:

1x Druide (Bäumchen)
1-2x Schamanen(Heal)*


Grüße

Eure

Eyecatcha


----------



## Eyecatcha (28. November 2007)

Immernoch aktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meldet euch, los los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir beißen nicht, jedenfalls keine Hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich wollte eben noch was zu unserem Forum was schreiben:

Momentan befindet es sich in Umstrukturierung. Deshalb ist für nicht-Member nur das Bewerbungsportal offen. Das Forum wird bald auf der n!faculty Seite verlinkt usw. Also schreibt mir lieber eine PN, kommt in Game und lasst mal quatschen, damit ich euch faculty vorstellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüüüüße


----------



## Eyecatcha (28. November 2007)

Hier auch mal für euch der Raidfortschritt unserer Gilde (Solarian ist auch down, trotz dass es nicht dort eingetragen ist. Die lag letzte Woche)

http://www.wowjutsu.com/eu/teldrassil/


----------



## Eyecatcha (29. November 2007)

Na los, noch paar Bewerbungen. Paar Leute ins TS und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer schonmal wissen möchte, was der Verein n!faculty ist, kann gerne unter www.faculty.de schauen. Unter anderem auch in CS vertreten, sogar sehr bekannt und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wem Giga was sagt, müsste faculty auch kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine scheue, wir brauchen gute, raidwillige Mitspieler bis zum nächsten Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann geht die Post erst richtig ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoNsen (29. November 2007)

Schreibt mal Massud im IRC an vielleicht transt er für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (29. November 2007)

Whooo is thaaaat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir brauchen skilled Spieler die sich dann persönlich melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (30. November 2007)

/push


----------



## Eyecatcha (3. Dezember 2007)

Zwar sind schon paar Bewerbungen eingeganen, aber wir suchen weiterhin noch aktive mitraider und "mit-Spaß-haber" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (4. Dezember 2007)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (6. Dezember 2007)

/push

Immernoch aktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (10. Dezember 2007)

Huhu,

Wir suchen immernoch.

Andere Alternative: Ein Gildenbündnis mit Raids ab SSC und TK. D.H. wir würde mehr als nur die momentan gesuchten Member ausnehmen.

Falls Eure Gilde Lust hat, sich Faculty anzuschließen, schreibt mich doch mal in Game an (Eyecatcha Horde Teldrassil)

Würde mich tierisch über Antworten freuen.


----------



## Eyecatcha (11. Dezember 2007)

Los meldet euch bei mir, es lohnt sich. Neben den Raids kann ich gut kochen und backe gerne leckere Kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (11. Dezember 2007)

ich schicke dir meine adress daten zu, will ne Kostprobe der Kekse haben xD


----------



## Eyecatcha (11. Dezember 2007)

jaa aba!

Da musst du vorbei schauen bei uns und se dier abholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kekse sind keine Bringschuld :-P


----------



## Legends (11. Dezember 2007)

n!faculty ... sagt mir was ... von meiner damaligen Live for Speed zeit .. kann das sein ?


----------



## Eyecatcha (11. Dezember 2007)

Look @ http://www.faculty.de/
Warcraft 3, CS, LFS usw. alles dabei. Die ganzen Pro Gamer halt. Need auch mehr kesse Leute für WoW nun. Auch Mädels dürfen sich auch bewerben (will nit so einsam sein (sind nur 2 inna Gilde) ) Frauen spielen die besseren Heiler - oder nicht??? Beweist euch Jungs, bewerbt euch oder quatscht mich ingame an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber unsere Gilde heißt nur faculty, weil ! in Gildennamen halt nit sein dürfen und nfaculty doof aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeNoova (12. Dezember 2007)

n!faculty sollte allen was sagen, allein von CS her..

Wobei ich irgendwie anzweifel das diese Gilde wirklich etwas mit n!faculty zu tuen hat, aber naja.


----------



## Eyecatcha (12. Dezember 2007)

Doch hat sie. Mitglieder werden nach der Probezeit im Verein aufgenommen. Müssen somit auch einen Antrag ausfüllen und zum Verein schicken, um festes Mitglied von n!faculty zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie es dazu kam: Unser Gildenleader und noch ein weiterer Member haben RL Freunde, die im Verein was zu sagen haben. Zudem kennt unser Gildenleader einen Moderator bei Giga. 

Wer Fragen hat, wispert mich einfach an in Game, können auch im TS quatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (12. Dezember 2007)

hab mir grad die website angeschaut und da werden die member aus wow mit aufgeführt so far xD

vote for cookies


----------



## Eyecatcha (12. Dezember 2007)

Tanknix schrieb:


> hab mir grad die website angeschaut und da werden die member aus wow mit aufgeführt so far xD
> 
> vote for cookies




Endlich ma wer, der nicht nur Behauptungen aufstellt sondern mal erst nachschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (12. Dezember 2007)

Oh toll ne super imba gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dazu fehlen ein echt die worte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (13. Dezember 2007)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Oh toll ne super imba gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




... 

hauptsache irgendwas posten, gelle?


----------



## Eyecatcha (17. Dezember 2007)

Wir suchen noch 1 Holy-Priest, 1 Wiederherstellungsschami, 1 Mage

(Falls du zu einer anderen Klasse gehörst, kannst dich ja trotzdem melden undman kann schauen, was sich machen lässt)


----------



## Eyecatcha (18. Dezember 2007)

/Update


----------



## Eyecatcha (19. Dezember 2007)

/aktuell


----------



## Eyecatcha (21. Dezember 2007)

Voerster sind wir voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 melde mich wieder wenns akut werden sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dahin ...

(Falls Interesse an Faculty bestehen sollte eurerseits, könnt ich euch ingame bei mir melden und wir schauen dann weiter)

So long und schöne Weihnachtstage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (9. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute Wir suchen noch 1 Hexenmeister, 1 Wiederherstellungsschamanen und einen Schatten der uns begleitet.

Das Jahr ist zwar jung, aber wir haben Leotheras und Al'lar in diesem Jahr das erste mal gelegt!

Das heißt:

TK 3/4
SSC 3/5

Es läuft super also melde dich bei mir gerne im forum:

http://faculty.vrmx.eu (Heißte dort Eyecatcher) Oder einfach in Game Eyecatcha auf dem Server Teldrassil


Need you !


----------



## Tanknix (9. Januar 2008)

mittlerweile auch da angekommen und muss sagen n1 =)

btw eye, wo bleiben meine kekse??


----------



## Eyecatcha (10. Januar 2008)

Das ham wa doch im Forum ausdiskutiert ;-)

Los Leute meldet euch und verschafft euch ein Bild von uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Eyecatcha (11. Januar 2008)

Hey, hoch mit dir wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (15. Januar 2008)

aktuell /push


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Eyecatcha schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> wir suchen noch aktive Leute für unsere Raids.
> 
> ...




Kingt ansich alles super ;D aber hmm wann sind eure raids so?


----------



## Eyecatcha (15. Januar 2008)

Also wir raiden 5 tage die Woche (wenns hinhaut) und meistens in der Woche ab 19 Uhr am Wochenende ab 15 Uhr oder 16 Uhr.

Wir versuchen gerade den optimalsten Raidplan für unsere Gilde zu finden und die genauen Tage sollten sich in nächster Zeit einpendeln.

Mittlerweile ist unser Raidfortschritt: TK 3/4 SSC 4/6 und sind an Morogrimm dran.


----------



## Eyecatcha (16. Januar 2008)

Hexer haben wir gestern einen aufgenommen, Druide und Schami wären noch sehr nice


----------



## Eyecatcha (22. Januar 2008)

/push


----------



## Tanknix (23. Januar 2008)

Moro auch down so btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also SSC 5/6 und TK 3/4  und Keal trys sehen langsam gut aus also gogogo


----------



## Eyecatcha (29. Januar 2008)

So Noch ein Paar Heiler gesucht. Auch Palas, gogo meldet euch bei mir. Kael haben wir gestern endlich einige tries geschafft bis zu 4. Phase sogar, also es geht voran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (31. Januar 2008)

Ein aktiver Mage wäre auch noch nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (12. Februar 2008)

Huhu, suchen Dich immernoch.

Raidfortschritt:
SSC 5/6
TK 3/4 (Kael 44% diese id)


----------

